# Anyone here do app development?



## Lyrebird_Cycles (10/10/17)

I have device I'm developing which currently uses a microcontroller to compute a control signal based on two inputs (volume and rate).

Input to uC is via a keypad, display is a 2 line LCD screen. Looking to change that to control via phone / bluetooth but need someone to do the development as that isn't my field. 

If you can help orknow someone who can PM me.


----------



## n87 (10/10/17)

Cant help, but might help to mention what OS (Android, iOS, Windows) your phone, or goal phone uses.
Generally individuals specialise on a single OS.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (10/10/17)

Needs to interface with both iOS and Android. 

uC is currently an Atmega 32, looking to use something like an HC-05 bluetooth module for comms.


----------



## moonhead (10/10/17)

Is it bluetooth or bluetooth LE (eg, the kind you find in smart watches)?

Cross platform bluetooth development is, well, not really there. There seems to be some more focus put on bluetooth LE, and other robotics orientated stuff (required you run another platform on the receiving end as well), but not much with pure basic bluetooth.

That in mind, it would be double the work (well, kinda) for both iOS and Android if it's pure bluetooth.You'd probably want to pick a platform to proof of concept it (given the closed nature of the hardware, maybe iOS would be a good choice?).


----------



## malt junkie (10/10/17)

Would wifi be an alternative, because they did similar with the original brewpi, using a Wemos (tiny little board with on board wifi). The Wemos has enough memory (up to 16mb) and power to host it's own web server and web pages these can directly interact with the micro controller which is arduino compatible. No I ain't a programmer but I know my hardware. There are a few brewing related projects that do just this; Fermtrack, BrewPILess (BPL) and ISpindle, former two are US based.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (10/10/17)

MJ

thanks for the tip, I'll investigate that. Having it independent of platform soiunds like a good plan.


----------



## peteru (10/10/17)

I could probably do the embedded side, but am currently not geared for mobile app development.

I've also got a bit of experience designing protocols for embedded devices.


----------



## peteru (10/10/17)

For what it's worth, if you ever think you may need to access the embedded device from more than a single client device at a time, choose WiFi over Bluetooth. Similarly, if you care about range, you need WiFi instead of Bluetooth.

As a rule of thumb, don't expect Bluetooth to be reliable if there is a wall between the endpoints or if you go further than about 3m, even with clear line of sight.


----------



## malt junkie (10/10/17)

BTW if it's brewing related, the guys will jump all over you. Something to do with snazy tech and beer!!!


----------



## teno46 (10/10/17)

I've been playing with the esp8266 family of modules. Still early days for my knowledge but sounds like something they could handle. 

They connect to WiFi and are powerful enough to host a small webpage and can handle some simple interfaces (switches and less and some serial conenctions). 

Best part, they're quiet cheap!


----------



## mr_wibble (13/10/17)

I do android design & development as part of my work.
I can help with some stuff, I quote enjoy a bit of recreational software engineering.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (13/10/17)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've decided to go with a dedicated PLC to control the system, I can write the code required myself.

Yes it's peripherally brewing related, it's for an oxygenation system. If I release a version of this for homebrewers it will be manual (too expensive with the controller).


----------



## koshari (15/10/17)

May i ask which plc platform you are going with?


----------



## husky (15/10/17)

yes, more info please Sounds like a good project.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (16/10/17)

I used Velocio when I built my frame fatigue tester: more info here.

They're small, cheap and easy to run, they include programming software which is really easy to use. I nevertheless managed to cock up the first program I wrote and their customer support was excellent, fixed it straight away even though it was my fault.


----------



## husky (16/10/17)

That is one crazy cheap PLC and HMI option!
Bookmarked for a rainy day project.
Spilling the beans on the oxygenation project or is it secret?


----------



## koshari (17/10/17)

husky said:


> That is one crazy cheap PLC and HMI option!
> Bookmarked for a rainy day project.
> Spilling the beans on the oxygenation project or is it secret?


wonder if that HMI supports OPC?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (17/10/17)

husky said:


> That is one crazy cheap PLC and HMI option!
> Bookmarked for a rainy day project.
> Spilling the beans on the oxygenation project or is it secret?



I finished writing the patent yesterday, I'll lodge it when I get back to Melbourne later in the week.

Once that is done I will be looking for a couple of beta testers, preferably people who have used oxy bottle based oxygenation systems and would like to try an alternative, ideally with fermentation volumes about 25 litres.


----------



## peteru (17/10/17)

I've got two brews with the Brewman oxygenation kit under my belt. A few more with various H2O2 additions. I'd be interested in playing with something new and providing feedback. My standard batch size is around 23 litres.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (17/10/17)

Sounds good.

Here's what I'm thinking: the beta test unit will be a loaner, you'll just need to return it to me within say six months. If you decide you want to keep it we'll work something out.

Since there are no consumables we don't have to worry about that. 

All this will start in November (with the usual caveat of unforeseen delays).


----------



## peteru (17/10/17)

Definitely interested and intrigued. The arrangements sound good. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## GibboQLD (20/10/17)

Does this have anything to do with your previous teasers RE: platinated titanium?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (20/10/17)

I could tell you, but I'd have to shoot you.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/10/17)

Or is it the easy o2 for fermentation?


----------



## CJW (29/10/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I could tell you, but I'd have to shoot you.


Novel... or not, if you tell us all.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (29/10/17)

Yes I know it is a cliche, that's actually why I used it.

Besides which I did reveal what I'm on about a couple of days ago.


----------



## CJW (29/10/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Yes I know it is a cliche, that's actually why I used it.
> 
> Besides which I did reveal what I'm on about a couple of days ago.



You can tell it was a bad joke when you have to explain... the 'novel" aspect is a requirement for the patent.

BTW, can't help you with an Android or IOS app, but if you need an ASIC I am your guy... that's my day job. (Or an FPGA)


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (29/10/17)

My bad for missing the reference.

Yes, the grand trifecta of patentability: novelty, utility and non-obviousness.Hopefully I've ticked all three boxes. Time will tell.


----------



## Redreuben (13/10/18)

Yeah, so, a year on, how did it go ?


----------

